# ... not a fan of rounded topknots



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any good pics of top knots that are blended into the ears rather then a rounded ball on top of the head? is there a name for this?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Flyingduster's dog and Jak's dog I think have what you are talking about. I am old school with the rounded top knot, scissored quite pronounced at the ears and round at the back of it as well.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thestars has some great clips and even explains it. I like her top knots.


http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4558


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I love that too!!! I think of it as the puppy style head.....I LOVED the look when the head blended into the ears....trying to get that look back now.



*heather* said:


> Does anyone have any good pics of top knots that are blended into the ears rather then a rounded ball on top of the head? is there a name for this?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=91
I've been looking for this pic all morning... finally found it... love this look for the head/ears!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is how I like my heads too.  Gives a cute eskimo look.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*heather* said:


> http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=91
> I've been looking for this pic all morning... finally found it... love this look for the head/ears!


This is my favorite look too but have been highly critisized for it ..


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

here's Keira too (before we put her into a german trim with a normal topknot!):
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3609
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3946
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3016


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> This is my favorite look too but have been highly critisized for it ..


Critisized for it?! Good grief.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> This is my favorite look too but have been highly critisized for it ..


At the end of the day, it's a personal preference. I tend to hang my head even higher when someone is not fond of my opinion or choices - because at the end of the day it's not of their business and I certainly would not hang on to their opinion, if you have pics you should post them!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I might just do that !


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> This is my favorite look too but have been highly critisized for it ..


 REALLY?!! Thats just silly... like Olie said, it's personal preference! 










I think *for me*, it's that the rounded top knot and long ears, give me frightening flashbacks to a certain 80's hairstyle that I'm not too fond of... (no offence intended to anyone still sporting a mullet :wink 










:snicker: anyone see a resemblance? or is it just me?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

LMAO HA HA SO right !!!!!!!!!! I love the rounded look and I think I will start doing it


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok the ears need to grow,,, and they have but here goes


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You picked a hilarious mullet picture that.. man? woman? PERSON! Is look at that sunday like it's gold.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Heather!!!!!!!! I'm in my office and had a hard time containing myself!!! OMG - I never thought about that but now I will! That my friend was priceless!!

Edit - all I can think of is 10'4 - over! She looks like a trucker!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Olie said:


> Heather!!!!!!!! I'm in my office and had a hard time containing myself!!! OMG - I never thought about that but now I will! That my friend was priceless!!
> 
> Edit - all I can think of is 10'4 - over! She looks like a trucker!


I was having a pretty good little chuckle myself as I was posting it!! She does look like a trucker! 
Don't get me wrong, I love all poodles, I just prefer a certain look over others


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I get flack all the time for letting Flip's face grow out and for keeping him short all over.

Too bad, I like him as is!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes I like mine the way I like em.. I just got my combs and I LOVE them .. The Wahl SS ones I got the 1" and the3?4 inch ones ... I have such nice looking spoos now. Perhaps the callous on my finger will go away HA HA !!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I am not a fan of the rounded top knots either


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom; your Poodles are adorable!! love the clip!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I dunno, I like the rounded topknots but only when they're BIG and fluffy!! I have always dislike tiny topknots with long ears (like the "mullet" picture... got a good laugh out of that!) 

I keep Desmond in a mostly-blended TK/ears, but it's kind of just because I'm worried I'd mess it up if I tried to separate it too much! I tried it once and it came out alright but I let it grow out again... Now it's still circular, but isn't like a sphere on top of his head, it kind of meshes into his ears a bit to look softer. 

Here he is 3 months ago with a pretty blended topknot.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

birdie said:


> i dunno, i like the rounded topknots but only when they're big and fluffy!! I have always dislike tiny topknots with long ears (like the "mullet" picture... Got a good laugh out of that!)
> 
> i keep desmond in a mostly-blended tk/ears, but it's kind of just because i'm worried i'd mess it up if i tried to separate it too much! I tried it once and it came out alright but i let it grow out again... Now it's still circular, but isn't like a sphere on top of his head, it kind of meshes into his ears a bit to look softer.
> 
> Here he is 3 months ago with a pretty blended topknot.


yeah thats cute!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

ohhhhh I looovveee Desmond's pic!!! That's perfect!!! I'm in total agreement:

No to the poodle mullet (and people mullet for that matter)

but yes to the long top knot like in a nice show clip- then its beautiful!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooh! I love the blended topnot. I just bought a calender and the grooming in it is TERRIBLE. Most the faces aren't well shaved, their bodies haven't been brushed out, and their topnots are really short and mulletish. ( That photo cracked me up. ) I like my topnots longer. Love the photos in this thread.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not a fan of the rounded top knot. I like it punk style, somewhat uneven. Like from thread http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4280


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I like this rounded topknot, but generally, I prefer something merged into the ears, but that's always subject to change!











I liked this, slightly into the ears











And I loved this one, with her puppy ears










This one I liked too


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I also liked this look












Or you could go for something like this!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Gorky's adorable~ Love his look!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

jak said:


> I also liked this look
> 
> Or you could go for something like this!
> 
> ...



LOVE THIS ONE!! :laugh:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

so to all the groomers out there, when I bring Rogan in for a trim what do I say, "_*blended topknot*_" ? Or just expain the whole thing, leave the topknot longer and blend it into the ears please, and maybe bring a picture... I think if I say NO MULLET please, they might look at me kinda weird!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

If you told the groomer that you wanted a "poodle puppy showcut head" they would (or SHOULD) know what you want. LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*heather* said:


> so to all the groomers out there, when I bring Rogan in for a trim what do I say, "_*blended topknot*_" ? Or just expain the whole thing, leave the topknot longer and blend it into the ears please, and maybe bring a picture... I think if I say NO MULLET please, they might look at me kinda weird!


I would take pics if you can.......that's just me. NOT all gromers will know, in my area we have very little poodles therefore I know they don't cut them often.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, take pics, explain about it blending into the ears with no seperation, and hope they understand. lol!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out that topknot! I love it!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Fluffyspoos, that is my fav topnot ever. It looks like it's been trimed to keep out of the eyes but thats about it. I bet his owners get a lot of afro comments when they are out and about with him/her. I don't think Ive ever seen a spoo with a pinch collar. I think he needs either diamonds or spikes, lol.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love Teddy's little head looking all round and afro-y, and I don't care that someone told me it looks like a Bichon clip. They can kiss my pom pom.

When he's a little older, even if I decide to shave his face, I will still want his 'fro nice and full. I just think it makes him look cute.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

That is pretty much Casey with shorter leg hair.
I will post a more recent pic and YES both my guys where pinch collars as when walking 2 dogs they behaive much better and Casey gets alittle silly when he sees other dogs.

Caseys top knot right now is so long that it is splitting like that and I am torn wether to let it go to cords or clip it down. Was looking other day and I could do the devel horns with elastics.

Mandys I just clipped it down as she is such a tiny thing it was getting to much for her but still blended


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Check out that topknot! I love it!


love it too!! I like how they've clipped the front so he can see, I think I'm gonna try that with Rogan... I've tried putting it up in elastics, but he goes ballistic (sp?) trying to get it out! I'm just gonna trim his bangs! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> I love Teddy's little head looking all round and afro-y, and I don't care that someone told me it looks like a Bichon clip. They can kiss my pom pom.
> 
> When he's a little older, even if I decide to shave his face, I will still want his 'fro nice and full. I just think it makes him look cute.


Kiss your pom pom...I LOVE IT!!! I intend to use that retort myself some day!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just be careful. Most novices clip too high up between the eyes, and end up scissoring way too high back behind the eyes. Really study the photos before you get going and know exactly what it is you want him to look like prior to beginning. Then presto...good luck, and please...photos. He is sooooo cute!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I love that big afro, BUT few poodles have a coat thick enough for that length! Paris' flops pretty quickly into a pancake...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

[QUOTE
Check out that topknot! I love it![/QUOTE]

That is crazy cool looking, I like that color as well and his eyes are so piercing!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!! That dog looks exactly like Ryder's daddy! I couldn't believe how huge his top know was when i saw him. Same color, same eye color, same expression....his name isn't Peter is it??

I'm looking at all these cuts because Ryder and Cisko go to the groomers in half an hour. Cisko has tight surly hair but Ryder is still straight at the ends and just starting to wave at the roots. Right now Ryder's coat is about 4" long. He reminds me of a baby polar bear. I really don't know what to do with his top knot. It's long but is parting in several places. I really don't want her to take it down but I'm not sure what else to do right now. any suggestions?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I love that big afro, BUT few poodles have a coat thick enough for that length! Paris' flops pretty quickly into a pancake...


Here's an example... Check out Meau's topknot... :lol:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Too cute! I love that Fro look!!!! I saved the one picture........






- I bet Suri could get away with this for a while as she has that wired out hair - BUT I honestly think it looks good 2 toned (sun kissed)


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

This is how I prefer my poodles.. I don't like the helmet look some of them get.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I like a large rounded TK , blended into the back of the head/neck


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

*heather* said:


> so to all the groomers out there, when I bring Rogan in for a trim what do I say, "_*blended topknot*_" ? Or just expain the whole thing, leave the topknot longer and blend it into the ears please, and maybe bring a picture... I think if I say NO MULLET please, they might look at me kinda weird!


You take a picture of one you like to the groomer.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Here is all my recent blended TKs;
Lucy

















Elsa


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Sam


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Isn't this one of the great reasons to have a poodle??? So many great, fun, beautiful, hillarious, aristocratic, easy to take care of, scissored perfection, don't make him look like a poodle styles to try and enjoy........to capture your poodles perfect poodleness


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Isn't this one of the great reasons to have a poodle??? So many great, fun, beautiful, hillarious, aristocratic, easy to take care of, scissored perfection, don't make him look like a poodle styles to try and enjoy........to capture your poodles perfect poodleness


Yes!

Poodles are just awesome
and that is one of the things I love about them, is that you can change their 'look' whenever you want. If you get sick of bracelets, straight legs, 
hairy ears, shave them or puppy short

And the so many different topknot styles with different lengths can almost fool one into thinking it is a different dog!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I found this poodle, and I actually LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the way her head is done!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/catsaqqara/4340266484/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/catsaqqara/3763879272/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/catsaqqara/4355841464/ <-- lol cute

I've never been a big brown fan, but that's a beautiful dog.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, that brown IS cute! I don't think I'd like it personally with a short ontop and massive ears, but she DOES pull it off nicely! lol!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

[


Or you could go for something like this!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[/QUOTE]

Jak,
Saffy always looks beautiful in any cut, love the scenery out the window, is that view from your home? 

Kathy


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> [
> 
> 
> Or you could go for something like this!
> ...


Jak,
Saffy always looks beautiful in any cut, love the scenery out the window, is that view from your home? 

Kathy[/QUOTE]

Thanks 
It is hard to find a cut that she looks great in, because of her poor coat! 

That house in the pic is our family house in a small town 2 hrs drive away.
It's in a beautiful place called Clyde, built during the Gold rush days. 
It's in the general area where FD went on Holiday, and in fact is about 15 mins from Cromwell, that was in some of her pics.

But this is the view from our house lol!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG, it is so beautiful, if I had that to look at I would NEVER leave the house. 
do the dogs swim?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> OMG, it is so beautiful, if I had that to look at I would NEVER leave the house.
> do the dogs swim?


Yeah, they all do, even the wee one, but I'm not sure about Duke, as he hasn't really had a chance to actually go in the water, and I bet he'll be a big sook about it!!

But, not in the water pictured behind you, it's actually a harbour, so we go to beaches around the area


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Great thread! Bella's groomer was just asking me to think about her top knot for next time b/c she could do the more traditional ball on top, short before the ears since her coat is changing a bit, and truthfully, I couldn't picture the difference between that and her puppy cut "top knot." This is so helpful!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

*heather* said:


> REALLY?!! Thats just silly... like Olie said, it's personal preference!
> 
> 
> I think *for me*, it's that the rounded top knot and long ears, give me frightening flashbacks to a certain 80's hairstyle that I'm not too fond of... (no offence intended to anyone still sporting a mullet :wink
> ...


hahah too funny! 

I think this blended top knot is just gorrrgeous!


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but i wanted to let everyone know that thanks to this post I knew exactly how to name the topknot when I took my mini to the groomers. I haven't been able to take a better picture than the one below, but it looks nice! The last 2 times I have taken her to the groomer they have cut her topknot way too short into what I can only call a "butch" haircut. Here's the blended topknot:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

jak said:


> Yes!
> 
> Poodles are just awesome
> and that is one of the things I love about them, is that you can change their 'look' whenever you want. If you get sick of bracelets, straight legs,
> ...


I think that is a big reason why I am really wanting a poodle; (among many others) it's the hairdresser in me!


----------

